# dye sublimation on poly china silk



## cindyd (May 21, 2007)

I'm trying to transfer photos onto poly china silk flags for our schools marching bandshow. The fabric is thin and has a sheen but is 100% polyester. I've tried several heat transfer papers but find them stiff or the color doesn't stick well ( it flakes off ). Does anyone know if dye sublimation would work? I appreciate any isuggestions as this is only a labor of love. thanks in advance


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Dye-sublimation will work very well on 100% polyester. 
That's how a lot of flags are made, I believe.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Dye sublimation is made for polyester. So, if it is 100% polyester, it should work great. I would recommend seeing if you can get a sample piece of the fabric or an old flag to do some testing on. There might be some type of chemical (i.e. waterproof, stain repelent,...) on the top of the flag that could affect the sublimation transfer. Otherwise, you should be able to dye sub it. Best wishes.

Mark


----------

